# Downgrade Xorg

## crt

Здравствуйте. Есть ноутбук со старой интегрированой видеокартой SiS 771/671. Нужное разрешение 1280х800 удается получить только на 12.04 Убунте и 1.7.6 Xorg. Делалось по этому мануалу https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis. Была попытка и со свежим дистрибутивом, но все настраивалось посредством xorg.conf из интернета и все очень тормозило при прокрутке страниц например в браузере. 

В общем, хочу знать возможно ли в генте откатить Xorg до нужной версии и при этом пользоваться свежим браузером, другим свежим софтом. Ноут не для игр, не для просмотра видео, исключительно серфинг + некоторые другие мелкие задачи. Спасибо за ответы.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Konechno mogno.

Vot tolko ne poverju chto nelzja zapustit novye X s vashej videokartoj...  :Wink: 

----------

## crt

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> Konechno mogno.
> 
> Vot tolko ne poverju chto nelzja zapustit novye X s vashej videokartoj... 

 

Такая попытка была, но тормозит при прокрутке. Не подскажите в какую сторону гуглить на тему сборки со старым Xorg?

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

A sama sistema uge stoit?

Snachala nugno postavit Gentoo, a potom naveshivat na nee vse ostalnoe.

Da vot esche chto - graficheskij installjator ne rekomenduju. Budete stavit - polzujtes minimal DVD.

A po povodu raboty s Gentoo - chitajte Handbook. Tam vse opisano: i installjacija, i vse ostalnoe.

Budut voprosy - pishite. Mogno v lichku.

----------

## crt

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> A sama sistema uge stoit?
> 
> Snachala nugno postavit Gentoo, a potom naveshivat na nee vse ostalnoe.
> 
> Da vot esche chto - graficheskij installjator ne rekomenduju. Budete stavit - polzujtes minimal DVD.
> ...

 

Спасибо, мне именно про ксорг нужно знать что делать. Раньше гентой пользовался, на уровне юзера, ушел на арч, меньше компилять. 

Допустим если я возьму ебилд под ксорг 1.7.6, соберу и поставлю его, как мне разруливать зависимости? Мне там кеды не нужны, хватит i3wm. Ну и какой-нибудь mplayer/vlc. Больше вроде нагрузки на видеокарту не предвидится.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

 *crt wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   
> 
> A sama sistema uge stoit?
> ...

 

Ne sovsem ponjal vopros - zavisimosti s chem?

Stavitsja X I zapuskaetsja. Esli vse generitsja - good. Net - znachit otpravljaemsja v pohod za nalagivaniem.

X ved ni ot chego ne zavisit. Emu Tolko pravilnye znachenija nugny v /etc/make.conf.

Stavte sistemu, poslednie X-y a tam budem razbiratsja. Nu ne verju ja chto nelzja vkljuchit maksimalnoe razreshenie na etoj videokarte.  :Wink: 

Kstati mnogoe budet zaviset ot pravilno vybrannogo kernel-modulja.

----------

## crt

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

>  *crt wrote:*   
> 
>  *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   
> 
> A sama sistema uge stoit?
> ...

 

Я имел ввиду зависимости, которым может потребоваться ксорг новее. Верить или нет, ваше право, но в гугле много пишут насчет убунт с этой картой, что на новых иксах не заведется. Может завтра решусь на установку генты, какие модули для этой видяхи нужно в ядре подключать?

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

A chto kartochka ochen staraja?

Eto laptop ili desktop?

Poprobujte postavit s novymi X i novym jadrom.

Ja prijdu s raboty - posmotrju. Mashina kakaja - DELL ili chto-to drugoe?

First hit on Google here.

Videli?Last edited by ONEEYEMAN on Fri Apr 29, 2016 7:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crt

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> A chto kartochka ochen staraja?
> 
> Eto laptop ili desktop?
> 
> Poprobujte postavit s novymi X i novym jadrom.
> ...

 

Ну да, староватая. Проблема в том, что это SiS. Пишут что у них вообще все плохо с драйверами. Карточка моя 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10) Это ноутбук фуджитсу-сименс V5515.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Nu da.  :Wink: 

Byl u menja kogda-to laptop s SiS-kartoj. Ne pomnju Pravda s etoj konkretnoj ili net. No vse rabotalo zamechatelno.

Pravda bylo eto davnenko.

A na link shodite. Tam inetersnaja infa est. Pravda on anglijskij, no dumaju razberetes'. Esli net - pishite. Poprobuju perevesti.

----------

## QuuNg9o

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Проблема в том, что это SiS. Пишут что у них вообще все плохо с драйверами. 

 

Для этой карты не нужен старый xorg-server. Отлично работает с новым.

Чтобы убедиться в этом достаточно загрузиться с LiveCD.

Установите по хорошему систему и пишите что не получилось. По ошибкам будет видно что Вы не так сделали.

И посмотрите вот тут, может что-то поможет: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-689625-highlight-silicon+integrated+systems+sis+771+671.html

А тяжёлый современный браузер будет тормозить в любом случае потому-что ноутбук слабый и видеокарта дрянь.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

QuuNg9o,

A esche ona staraja.

No delo dage ne v tormogenii. OP govorit chto ne moget poluchit maksimalnogo razreshenija.

Kstati pod Ubuntu byl post v takom ge variante paru let nazad - LiveCD vse rabotaet, a v installjacii - net.

No ja dumaju chto eto vse uge davnym-davno pofiksano.  :Wink:  Poetomu I predlogil cheloveku postavit sistemu i okoshki, a esli chego rabotat ne budet - razberemsja.

----------

## QuuNg9o

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> QuuNg9o,
> 
> A esche ona staraja.
> 
> No delo dage ne v tormogenii. OP govorit chto ne moget poluchit maksimalnogo razreshenija.
> ...

 

Да ясно же что человек просто не знает как систему установить и настроить...

На этом же форуме про эту карту есть только на английском и вообще в интернете много всего об этом с решениями.

Выбрать правильный драйвер и настроить xorg.conf. Но надеяться на очень хорошее не стоит. Помниться мне что сиська всегда была самым дешёвым чипсетом.

----------

